# Dividend Value to now Outperform Growth Stocks (as 3 years into bear market)



## ringledman (23 Jun 2011)

Empirical evidence from Ned Davis that once you hit 3 years into the bear market, then based on past evidence, high yield boring dividend stocks produce greater return than growth stocks -



We have had the big rise in growth stocks (most of which are trash - banks, travel, consumer retail). 

IMO now its time for the 'real' high yielding companies to steal the show. ie consumer staples (supermarkets), pharmaceutical, oil&gas, telecoms, utilities.

Discuss...


----------

